# The most amazing and hilarious erotic novel ever!



## MF_Kitten (Jan 21, 2011)

Seriously, holy shit! 

I love how well written and imaginitive is, too!


----------



## ry_z (Jan 21, 2011)

I saw one of the webcomic artists I follow link this on Twitter the other day. 

_"I'm slickling his peeny"_ might just be the most ridiculous phrase I've ever read.


----------



## Goatfork (Jan 21, 2011)

. . .the fuck did I just read?!

That's just too funny.


----------



## AySay (Jan 21, 2011)

Is this real? Really...Is this fucking real? 
WTF 
Moral of the story.
You should get BJs from women who think they're slickling peenys...

Also wtf was that pooing on her breast shit?!?

This can't be real...


----------



## petereanima (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you.....thank you for sharing....thank you very much.



 wtf...


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 21, 2011)

sounds like a thursday night...


----------



## grim505 (Jan 21, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> sounds like a thursday night...



crazy ass koreans!!! lol i cant believe i just read that...and now im about to stream some porn


----------



## Lon (Jan 21, 2011)

grim505 said:


> crazy ass koreans!!! lol i cant believe i just read that...and now im about to stream some porn


Korean Erotic Novel, ruining your fapsession since 1990


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 21, 2011)

Mildred


----------



## ry_z (Jan 21, 2011)

AySay said:


> Is this real? Really...Is this fucking real?
> WTF





The person who wrote this writes single pages from the middle of imaginary books.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 21, 2011)

Holy shit. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jan 21, 2011)

"That's because you're blind now, Mildred."
what?
why?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 21, 2011)

ry_z said:


> The person who wrote this writes single pages from the middle of imaginary books.



It's rather obvious I thought


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 21, 2011)

Pretty sure I wasn't supposed to read this at work, but I 'd all the same.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 21, 2011)

74n4LL0 said:


> "That's because you're blind now, Mildred."
> what?
> why?



The poopy, that's why.


----------



## grim505 (Jan 21, 2011)

the only thing i dont understand about this little short story is who the hell is named mildred anymore


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 21, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


>


----------



## Variant (Jan 21, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> sounds like a thursday night...



 +rep.


----------



## avenger (Jan 21, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Pretty sure I wasn't supposed to read this at work, but I 'd all the same.


 Haha same here man but it was more then worth it.


----------



## Gamba (Jan 21, 2011)

hahaha, dude, this is gold! I got a friend named Mildred, guess who's going to get mail...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 21, 2011)

Gamba said:


> hahaha, dude, this is gold! I got a friend named Mildred, guess who's going to get mail...



And poop?


----------



## leandroab (Jan 21, 2011)

Cleveland Steamer.


----------



## Dan (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like an ordinary evening with the wife....


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 21, 2011)

I... I have no words.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 21, 2011)

Aaaand for your listening pleasure...

Yeah, NSFW


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 21, 2011)

I...Bu...Ho...
No. I just won't even...


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 24, 2011)

What is this I don't even


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 24, 2011)

JJ writing his autobiography?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 24, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's well written...


----------



## DesertBurst (Jan 25, 2011)

what is this and what does it have to do with Koreans


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 25, 2011)

DesertBurst said:


> what is this and what does it have to do with Koreans



He was referring to signalgrey, who is from Korea.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm jelly.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 25, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


>






JeffFromMtl said:


> Aaaand for your listening pleasure...
> 
> Yeah, NSFW






Prydogga said:


> I'm jelly.



hahahaha this is awesome


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jan 25, 2011)

funny . reminded me of prison reading western porn novels lol , hey better than urban novels lol .


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 25, 2011)

She's got 3 different names o__O


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jan 25, 2011)

haha human toilet ftw!


----------



## Imalwayscold (Jan 25, 2011)

hahaha wtf!


----------

